# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 

يسعدني أن أهنئ أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المعظم أعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات 


 :5529:

----------


## نادين

لا تنسو نية الصيام 


اللهم إني نويت أن
أصوم رمضان كامﻼً
لوجهك الكريم إيماناً
واحتساباً ..اللهم فتقبله مني
واغفر لي فيه وبارك لي فيه
وزدني علما ..

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## smsma

كل عام وحضرتك بخير يا دكتورة شيماء

ورمضان كريم

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> كل عام وحضرتك بخير يا دكتورة شيماء
> 
> ورمضان كريم



كل عام وأنت بخير يا سمسمه 

ورمضان كريم

----------

